
Stopping the Exodus of Women in Science - luu
http://hbr.org/2008/06/stopping-the-exodus-of-women-in-science/ar/1
======
PaulHoule
I think the truth is that science is an activity that chews people up and
spits them out. When I got my physics PhD, the APS said only 2% of my class
would get permanent jobs in the field.

Because people are concerned about attrition of women more than the attrition
of men, any women who run the guantlet that far had some possibility of
getting a tenure track job. The men just went to Goldman Sachs.

------
hashberry
So, the problem is the workplace is too masculine because there are too many
men in science and engineering.

Except if you do a search for "women leaving workforce" you'll find it's a
trend for middle-aged women across all fields.

------
digita88
There is an exodus of women in other fields beyond science except for
sectors/industries where a majority is female. I think that if you are a
minority then issues like these are more noticeable.

